# Civilization III install problem



## q1w2e3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi. I've played Civilization III on my computer (windows xp, pentium 4 desktop pc) before, but I ended up uninstalling it to make more room for other programs. A while later I came across the game and figured i'd try it out again. After i put the disc in, the main screen popped up and i hit the install button, but install shield came up with a window saying "Do you want to completely remove the selected application and all of its components?" (which i'm guessing is the exact opposite of what it should say). Anywho, its pretty frustrating. any help would be appreciated


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, welcome to TSF.
Just sounds like it wasn't uninstalled correctly the last time.
Have you tried simply removing it?

Go into 'Add/Remove Programs' and try and uninstall it again, it should ask if you want to remove it from the list. Just say yes, then try reinstalling it.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if that didn't work
download Revo uninstaller from my sig
install it and open it
see if you can find Civilization III in the list
right click on it and uninstall it, then follow the software's instruction to remove the game's remaining


----------

